# New mousie <3



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got this little daughter of my male Hasan home today - he was loaned to another breeder to mate 2 of her girls and this little girl is from the first litter born april 12. I having a girl from the other litter too when they are weaned 

This is happy Mice Iris, a pretty blue self - and she looks so much like her father in that age 














































She's after my boy Vanaheims Hasan (blue tan satin, 50 grams) and my fellow breeders female KA-Rodentry's Morten (blue broken fuzzycarrier). Iris is very sweet and curious, i'm so happy i could have her


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, she's lovely!


----------



## squishy (May 8, 2011)

Very nice, I love blue mice  x


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

she is very sweet :love1


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks 

She wasn't accepted in the intented group of females, so i decided she could become an "auntie" for Tabasco's soon-to-be-born litter (due 17tf of may) and lucky me! Tabasco accepted Iris without any problems


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

She's adorable, her name fits her well


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little cutie!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

